# Авиация > Современность >  Су-34 - только в Липецке пока?

## Candid

К сожалению, из-за тактики умалчивания новостей без помпы и рекламирующих наших официальных лиц сложно понять, сколько сейчас Су-34-х передано ВВС. Я читал только про пару переданных в 4-й ЦБП и ПЛС в августе 2007, кажется. Темпы, обещанные Михайловым, отличались. То ли восемь обещали к концу 2007, то ли шесть, но уж точно не два. Сейчас уже март 2008 - а на 2008 обещали ой-ой-ёй - еще больше, чем на 2007..

Так сколько их, Су-34, и где они (почему-то думаю, только в Липецком авиацентре..)? Как там дела на НАПО (я слышал, вроде оборудование закупили для поточной сборки), заложены ли новые планеры хотя бы?

Спасибо за внимание. 
P.S.: в связи с некоторыми обсуждениями, которые даже читать не хочется, прошу заведомо не считать _эту тему провокационной_. Просто хочу узнать, думаю, многие тоже.

----------


## Антоха

отвечаю без соплей и размазни: 
Су-34 на данный момент есть ТОЛЬКО в Липецке и Ахтубинске
Других достроенных серийных машин еще нет даже на заводе

----------


## FLOGGER

> Других достроенных серийных машин еще нет даже на заводе


Антоха, а интересно, наверное, было бы спросить с кого-нибудь за брехню, которую несли и несут начальники, в данном случае, от ВВС? Да вот только с кого...

----------


## Candid

> отвечаю без соплей и размазни: 
> Су-34 на данный момент есть ТОЛЬКО в Липецке и Ахтубинске
> Других достроенных серийных машин еще нет даже на заводе


надеюсь не меня имели в виду.
В Липецке и Ахтубинске - по одному?

----------


## Холостяк

Забыли про борт № 48 из ЛИИ им.Громова. Который каждый МАКС показывают.
Вот он на фотке в ангаре в Жуковском во время недавнего посещения его президентами...

А есть еще 44 (343), 45 (349), 46, 47... Эти вроде как в ГЛИЦ...

"Новенькие" б\н 1 и б\н 2 это те, которые в декабре 2006 из Новосибирска передали...

----------


## Антоха

это не серийные, а опытные машины... я их в расчет вообще не беру

----------


## FLOGGER

> Забыли про борт № 48 из ЛИИ им.Громова. Который каждый МАКС показывают.
> Вот он на фотке в ангаре в Жуковском во время недавнего посещения его презедентами...


Господи, Холостяк, ну где ты эти фотки-то откапываешь!? На ней ведь и самолета-то почти не видно! Ты чего (или кого) показать хотел?
P.S. Ты как-нибудь посмотри в словаре как слово "президент" пишется, а то неудобно как-то получается-не знаешь как пишется должность твоего любимца.

----------


## Холостяк

> Господи, Холостяк, ну где ты эти фотки-то откапываешь!? На ней ведь и самолета-то почти не видно! Ты чего (или кого) показать хотел?
> P.S. Ты как-нибудь посмотри в словаре как слово "президент" пишется, а то неудобно как-то получается-не знаешь как пишется должность твоего любимца.


Хе-хе-хе!!! Фото откапал на официальном сайте нашего президента. А тебе самолет надо было весь увидеть? Хмм... Тогда смотри, вот он этот жуковский борт весь:

http://www1.airliners.net/photo/Russ...FN)/1309542/L/

http://www1.airliners.net/photo/Russ...FN)/1265545/L/

Только размещенное мной фото, где более мене виден б\н Су-34 показывает, что и в ЛИИ у нас есть Сухой этой "масти". 

Спасибо за совет посмтреть в словаре слово "президент". Теперь знаю как пишется!  Век живи - век учись! Ты прям как моя первая учительница! Жди открытку на день учителя!

Только я тебе не говорил, кто у меня любимцы? Или ты относишься к категории людей, которые имеют такой "пунктик" учить граматике и навязывать другим СВОИХ любимцев?

----------


## AC

Сегодняшняя "Красная звезда" пишет, что в этом году Су-34 должны якобы "отгрузить" в 455 бап (?!):
"...В этом году, который является для личного состава полка юбилейным, ожидается поставка в часть самолетов нового поколения Су-34...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/03/14_03/2_01.html

Кстати, вопрос по статье: а когда это и чего это 455 бап стал вновь "исследовательским"? Его, часом, в состав 4 ЦБП и ПЛС не включили?

----------


## AndyK

Да вроде нет, в составе 105 сад по-прежнему. А что касаемо "исследовательский", может так назвали в свете планируемого поступления Су-34 и проведения войсовых испытаний его на базе полка.

----------


## AC

> ...А что касаемо "исследовательский", может так назвали в свете планируемого поступления Су-34 и проведения войсовых испытаний его на базе полка.


Кстати аббревиатура опять всплывает -- "ибап" -- от которой в свое время отказались для истребительно-бомбардировочных полков, переназвав их "апиб"...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хе-хе-хе!!! Фото откапал на официальном сайте нашего президента.


Я туда не хожу, мне это не нужно.



> А тебе самолет надо было весь увидеть? Хмм...


Не умничай. Я был НА ВСЕХ Салонах, начиная с 92-го года, так что фоток этого (и не только) самолета у меня и без тебя хватает





> Только размещенное мной фото, где более мене виден б\н Су-34 показывает, что и в ЛИИ у нас есть Сухой этой "масти".


 А для кого это является новостью, для тебя?



> Спасибо за совет посмтреть в словаре слово "президент". Теперь знаю как пишется!


Раз тебе мой совет понравился, то теперь я советую тебе посмотреть как пишется слово "откапал", которое ты написал именно так.



> Век живи - век учись!


Это не про тебя сказано.



> Ты прям как моя первая учительница!


А она была у тебя?



> Жди открытку на день учителя!


 Валяй.



> Только я тебе не говорил, кто у меня любимцы?


А тут и говорить не надо, и так видно.



> Или ты относишься к категории людей, которые имеют такой "пунктик" учить граматике


Ты же сам сказал "спасибо за совет", причем здесь "пунктик"?



> и навязывать другим СВОИХ любимцев?


Ты в самом деле такой или прикидываешься? Кого я тебе навязываю?
Приношу свои извинения модераторам за отклонение от темы, но не могу не ответить Неженатому.

----------


## berkut

Wow, klasnij ton na etom forume.

----------


## Холостяк

> Wow, klasnij ton na etom forume.


Да уж!
К сожалению не воспитанных и не культурных людей достаточно. В частности как я понял, Ваше удивление, произошло после поста написанного явно в дурном тоне форумчанином с ником FLOGGER. Действительно. Тем более это не впервые. Учить других культуре граматики, а самим быть при этом хамом. Учить других культуре языка, и при этом самим выражаться как тупой необразованный босяк... Это может удивить... Хотя, меня это не удивляет. Я встречал по жизни людей, которые имея неотесанное тупое "рыло" пихают его во все и вся и при этом делают вид образованного, грамотного, высококультурного и манерного человека. К сожалению это сейчас не редкость. Однако, только когда открывался рот и по манерам, да и по источающему запаху - сразу становилось всем видно и понятно, что перед ними очередное хамло и болван.

----------


## Chizh

> Да уж!
> К сожалению не воспитанных и не культурных людей достаточно. В частности как я понял, Ваше удивление, произошло после поста написанного явно в дурном тоне форумчанином с ником FLOGGER. Действительно. Тем более это не впервые. Учить других культуре граматики, а самим быть при этом хамом. Учить других культуре языка, и при этом самим выражаться как тупой необразованный босяк... Это может удивить... Хотя, меня это не удивляет. Я встречал по жизни людей, которые имея неотесанное тупое "рыло" пихают его во все и вся и при этом делают вид образованного, грамотного, высококультурного и манерного человека. К сожалению это сейчас не редкость. Однако, только когда открывался рот и по манерам, да и по источающему запаху - сразу становилось всем видно и понятно, что перед ними очередное хамло и болван.


Как мило! Уж кто-бы говорил!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

Ну епт.. :Mad:  за следующий пост не по теме , отключу на выходные.

----------


## Candid

спасибо за информацию всем! если будут появляться новости - пишите в этой теме, ок? :)
хотелось бы, чтобы хотя б эскадрилью собрали в ближайший год.. да только вряд ли это возможно.

----------


## Холостяк

> Как мило! Уж кто-бы говорил!


По теме, как обычно, сказать нечего?    Все комментируем и ищем пропаганду?    




> ....Так сколько их, Су-34, и где они ?...


Парни из warfare.ru насчитали аж 10 единиц Су-34 !!!!   

http://warfare.ru/?lang=rus&linkid=1615&catid=257

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> По теме, как обычно, сказать нечего?    Все комментируем и ищем пропаганду?    
> 
> 
> 
> Парни из warfare.ru насчитали аж 10 единиц Су-34 !!!!   
> 
> http://warfare.ru/?lang=rus&linkid=1615&catid=257


да ворфайр вообще заповедник... по памяти у них там десяток Ка-52 и дюжина Ми-6 числится. Не обращайте внимания.

----------


## RuLavan

Моё любимое у них - это 110 действующих МиГ-29 в ВМФ России :). И они ещё за это деньги берут...

----------


## timsz

> А Вы сопоставьте его с теми данными, что привел A.F. для 10В-4, может быть какая-нибудь картинка и вырисуется?


416 - НАПО, 066 - предположим, код Т-10В, 27 - предположим, дата выпуска февраль 1997 (тоже предположительно), 000573 - 00-03, а 57 (предположим) для маскировки. :Cool: 

Лучше ничего в голову не приходит.

Но как-то слишком много предположим  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> P. S. Зачем вы интересуетесь заводскими номерами?


Чтобы запечатлеть в истории.

----------


## AndyK

> P. S. Зачем вы интересуетесь заводскими номерами?


А с каких это пор формулярные (заводские) номера стали секретными? Они и вводились для эксплуатации АТ, с целью сокрытия истинных серийных номеров  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> 416 - НАПО, 066 - предположим, код Т-10В, 27 - предположим, дата выпуска февраль 1997 (тоже предположительно), 000573 - 00-03, а 57 (предположим) для маскировки.
> 
> Лучше ничего в голову не приходит.
> 
> Но как-то слишком много предположим


Как правило, крайняя группа цифр (за минусом кода завода и изделия) некая абстрактная последовательность цифр, условно считаемая в процессе экплуатации серией и самолетом в серии.

----------


## nike8887

> Чтобы запечатлеть в истории.


Спасибо.




> А с каких это пор формулярные (заводские) номера стали секретными? Они и вводились для эксплуатации АТ, с целью сокрытия истинных серийных номеров


Я про секретность ничё вроде не говорил.

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо.
> 
> 
> Я про секретность ничё вроде не говорил.


Совершенно верно не говорили, но так упорно не желаете нам помочь этой информацией, как будто эти номера - "топ секрет". Люди, серьезно интересущиеся каким либо типом ЛА, как правило собирают информацию о заводских номерах, датах выпусках, перемещениях в строю, доработках в серийном производстве и т.п.  :Wink:

----------


## timsz

> Как правило, крайняя группа цифр (за минусом кода завода и изделия) некая абстрактная последовательность цифр, условно считаемая в процессе экплуатации серией и самолетом в серии.


Это на Су-25 только ;) А так, если номер 11-значный, то обычно (кроме КнААПО) это случайное число не имеющее смысла, кроме последовательности. А если в номере больше, чем 11 цифр, то другие могут нести смысл.

ЗЫ Кстати, на Су-25 пятизначный номер - это действительно серийный без маскировки?

----------


## PPV

> ...
> P. S. Зачем вы интересуетесь заводскими номерами?


Я этим не интересуюсь, мне это нафиг не надо...

----------


## nike8887

> Совершенно верно не говорили, но так упорно не желаете нам помочь этой информацией, как будто эти номера - "топ секрет". Люди, серьезно интересущиеся каким либо типом ЛА, как правило собирают информацию о заводских номерах, датах выпусках, перемещениях в строю, доработках в серийном производстве и т.п.


Как у нас получится собрать серьёзную информацию, если даже камеры на телефонах заклеивают в некоторых цехах (допустим в цехе ОС и цехе по установке и наладке БРЭО)?

----------


## PPV

> ... Может как вариант 47-48 борты используются как лаборатории. ... ?


Вот, вот! Вы на верном пути, вьюноша! Еще немного умственных усилий, и к Вам, наконец, придет осознание истины о том, что не только в НАПО порой творятся великие дела...

----------


## AndyK

> Как у нас получится собрать серьёзную информацию, если даже камеры на телефонах заклеивают в некоторых цехах (допустим в цехе ОС и цехе по установке и наладке БРЭО)?


Заводские номера - несерьезная информация :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Это на Су-25 только ;) А так, если номер 11-значный, то обычно (кроме КнААПО) это случайное число не имеющее смысла, кроме последовательности. А если в номере больше, чем 11 цифр, то другие могут нести смысл.
> 
> ЗЫ Кстати, на Су-25 пятизначный номер - это действительно серийный без маскировки?


На Су-25 заводской номер НЕ пятизначный, 11 значный  :Wink:  По Су-25 не могу скзать абсолютно точно, но близко к истине. По Су-25УБ однозначно нет.

----------


## timsz

> На Су-25 заводской номер НЕ пятизначный, 11 значный


Ну да. Я о последних пяти цифрах номера.

----------


## kfmut

> Заводские номера - несерьезная информация


Да ладно! nike8887 и так уже н-ное число раз нарушил инструкцию по соблюдению режима секретности, куда у них только первый отдел смотрит :-D

----------


## nike8887

> Да ладно! nike8887 и так уже н-ное число раз нарушил инструкцию по соблюдению режима секретности, куда у них только первый отдел смотрит :-D


Если бы сливал копии тех. документаций к блокам, то это да, это можно было бы считать нарушением  :Wink:

----------


## kfmut

> Если бы сливал копии тех. документаций к блокам, то это да, это можно было бы считать нарушением


Ну тогда Вам, видимо, стоит сходить в первый отдел и перечитать инструкцию;-)

----------


## nike8887

> Ну тогда Вам, видимо, стоит сходить в первый отдел и перечитать инструкцию;-)


Скажу что начитан  :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А не думалось, что это пустышки висят на пилонах и падают? Взять даже БРЛС - она появилась в доведённом виде только на бортах 04-05. На б/н 10 БРЭО будет опять заменено.


nike8887,все изготовленные и принимавшие участие в испытаниях су-34 БОЕСПОСОБНЫ!!!это факт!!!да 42ой,просто я думаю вы как гражданский путаете термины.Они не в окончательном виде и с ограниченными возможностями(и то не все),но все боеспособны и всегда ими были!!!

----------


## nike8887

> nike8887,все изготовленные и принимавшие участие в испытаниях су-34 БОЕСПОСОБНЫ!!!это факт!!!да 42ой,просто я думаю вы как гражданский путаете термины.Они не в окончательном виде и с ограниченными возможностями(и то не все),но все боеспособны и всегда ими были!!!


Что-то не заметно было по 46-му борту что он был очень уж боеспособен, кое где кое чего не хватало  :Wink:  Почему-то ведь с него пустили только одну Х-31? На большее не способен был скорее всего. Другой борт отлично отработал по аэродрому бомбами и занимался РЭБ.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Что-то не заметно было по 46-му борту что он был очень уж боеспособен, кое где кое чего не хватало  Почему-то ведь с него пустили только одну Х-31? На большее не способен был скорее всего. Другой борт отлично отработал по аэродрому бомбами и занимался РЭБ.


Рад приветствовать вас)я вобщем это и говорю,что все они отличаются в ту или иную степень в своих возможностях,ведь боеспособность-это способность(готовность) вести бой,и если на 42ом стоит пушка,то он уже может быть использован как перехватчик( :Eek: ),а если есть возможность подвесить свободно падающие бомбы,то он бомбардировщик( :Biggrin: ),другой вопрос с какой эффективностью можно использовать этот аэроплан и нужно ли?

----------


## Leva

Доброй ночи! Тема давно не обновлялась,да и человек я новый на этом форуме.Посему возник вопрос: здесь обсуждаются такие вещи(какие самолеты,что на каком сломано,какой что бомбил и т.п.) которые мне,простому обывателю, кажуться вполне секретными. Так вот сам вопрос: это секретная информация и я могу разочаровться в патриотизме наших инженеров и пррото людей работающих в сфере авиации, или это обще доступно и я могу только офигавать от того,что любой НАТОвский чувак может спокойно узнать информацию о любом самолете просто задав вопрос на форуме.
Никого обидеть не хочу,просто кошки скребут на душе..

----------


## An-Z

Простому обывателю многие вещи могут казаться не такими, каковыми они являются на самом деле. Гоните кошек и как настоящий патриот занимайтесь своим делом, предоставив заботу о сохранении секретов компетентным органам.
Если вам лично от обсуждения каких либо вопросов тревожно, можете создать тему в "курилке" для её дальнейшего обсуждения.

----------


## APKAH

*Leva*
"Cекретные вещи" имеют соответствующий гриф. И только "простые обыватели" смеют предполагать что люди имеющие соответствующий доступ к "Cекретным вещам" будут публиковать свои знания на форуме. 
   То, что кажется  секретным, и вызывает удивление, на самом деле совсем не секретно, а впечатление создается от незнания и недостатка информации.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Доброй ночи!


Доброй. Не спится?



> мне,простому обывателю, кажуться вполне секретными.


Это Вам кажется.



> Так вот сам вопрос: это секретная информация


Cекретная информация здесь не представлена, насколько я понимаю.



> и я могу разочаровться в патриотизме наших инженеров и пррото людей работающих в сфере авиации,


Не надо разочаровываться "в патриотизме наших инженеров и пррото людей работающих в сфере авиации." За их зарплату только у нас работают.



> или это обще доступно и я могу только офигавать от того,что любой НАТОвский чувак  может спокойно узнать информацию о любом самолете просто задав вопрос на форуме.


"любой НАТОвский чувак" *любую* информацию о *любом* самолете здесь не получит.



> Никого обидеть не хочу,просто кошки скребут на душе..


Никто, я думаю, не обиделся, а кошек нужно накормить, чтоб не скребли, где не надо. 
 Уверяю Вас, что те, кто по Вашему мнению, выкладывает здесь секретную информацию, отлично знают рамки дозволенного и их подписи стоят в инструкциях и приказах. И, если бы они тут брякнули что-то недозволенное, то их бы уже давно взяли бы за то место, на котором они сидят.

----------


## An-Z

Вот чувствовал.. Коллеги, давайте спокойнее относиться к обывателям и не ввязываться во флуд и оффтоп! Если вопрос актуален, я перенесу его обсуждение в курилку...

----------


## Антон

> *Leva*
> "Cекретные вещи" имеют соответствующий гриф. И только "простые обыватели" смеют предполагать что люди имеющие соответствующий доступ к "Cекретным вещам" будут публиковать свои знания на форуме. 
>    То, что кажется  секретным, и вызывает удивление, на самом деле совсем не секретно, а впечатление создается от незнания и недостатка информации.


Иногда выкладывают. :Rolleyes: У меня к примеру есть КУРС БОЕВОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ ШТУРМОВОЙ АВИАЦИИ( за 2000 год),с грифом ДСП. :Cool: ,сей документ был выложен на одном из авиационных форумов.(хотя пост сразу потёрли :Biggrin: ).А уж какие фотки попадаются в сети....

----------


## muk33

10В-6 передан (перелетел своим ходом) из Ахтубинска в Воронежское училище, насовсем.. Будет служить в качестве наглядного пособия.  http://zl-day.promodj.ru/blog/602790.html

----------


## Lynx

Там и Ка-50 бортовой 24 засветился.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 10В-6 передан (перелетел своим ходом) из Ахтубинска в Воронежское училище, насовсем.. Будет служить в качестве наглядного пособия.  http://zl-day.promodj.ru/blog/602790.html


Вот Воронеж и дождался Су-34 )))

А вообще вопрос, этот борт что, до такой степени себя исчерпал, что его надо было отправить в учебку? Сушек стало настолько "завались", что на лопату и через плечо? Ответ, что "спецов тоже надо на чем-то готовить" здесь не прокатит - гораздо дешевле их откомандировать на стажировку по месту прописки борта было б...

----------


## FLOGGER

Будем надеяться, что кто-либо, например, Павел, просветит нас по этому поводу. А с другой стороны, почему Вы не допускаете мысль, что эта машина по каким-то причинам списана с летной работы?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вот я и хотел бы узнать, в чем же причина списания дорогостоящего, и, замечу, по современным меркам, свежего самолета... Я вот могу дать сравнительное объяснение по МиГу-31ДЗ, которого привез туда же в Воронеж перед новым годом Антей (упавший на обратном вылете) - машина глючная была, раза два обесточивалась в полете, вместо КВР его отправили на "долгую пенсию", но тут хоть понятно, некий "задел в строю" из ДЗ и Б он "как-бы есть", а количество планеров Су-34 - кот наплакал...

----------


## PPV

> 10В-6 передан (перелетел своим ходом) из Ахтубинска в Воронежское училище, насовсем.. Будет служить в качестве наглядного пособия.  http://zl-day.promodj.ru/blog/602790.html


muk33, если не в тягость, не могли бы Вы уточнить, когда состоялся перегон и кто именно перегонял машину?

----------


## AC

> Вот я и хотел бы узнать, в чем же причина списания дорогостоящего, и, замечу, по современным меркам, свежего самолета... Я вот могу дать сравнительное объяснение по МиГу-31ДЗ, которого привез туда же в Воронеж перед новым годом Антей (упавший на обратном вылете) - машина глючная была, раза два обесточивалась в полете, вместо КВР его отправили на "долгую пенсию", но тут хоть понятно, некий "задел в строю" из ДЗ и Б он "как-бы есть", а количество планеров Су-34 - кот наплакал...


1) Про МиГ-31: это про борт №35 красный?

2) Не вижу ничего страшного в том, что Воронеж получил Су-34, но, тем не менее, это машина с боевым недавним прошлым. Об этом нам звезды говорят.  :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 1) Про МиГ-31: это про борт №35 красный?
> 
> 2) Не вижу ничего страшного в том, что Воронеж получил Су-34, но, тем не менее, это машина с боевым недавним прошлым. Об этом нам звезды говорят.


1. 35 это из Липецка с базы притащили давно, а я про ДЗ, другой.
2. При чем здесь страшно-не страшно... Воронежу живые самолеты были обещаны, а не в калашный ряд для института же, правильно? Вопрос то иначе формулируется - с каким же остатком ресурса по планеру его передали, или что за мегапричина заставила принять такое решение... Сложно поверить в то, что его уже ушатали до предела...

----------


## timsz

> Воронежу живые самолеты были обещаны, а не в калашный ряд для института же, правильно? Вопрос то иначе формулируется - с каким же остатком ресурса по планеру его передали, или что за мегапричина заставила принять такое решение... Сложно поверить в то, что его уже ушатали до предела...


Живые воронежские летают в Липецке. А институт - это другое. И вообще не понятно, что это за самолет по оборудованию и остальному, и насколько он похож на серийный.

----------


## AC

> 1. 35 это из Липецка с базы притащили давно, а я про ДЗ, другой.
> 2. При чем здесь страшно-не страшно... Воронежу живые самолеты были обещаны, а не в калашный ряд для института же, правильно? Вопрос то иначе формулируется - с каким же остатком ресурса по планеру его передали, или что за мегапричина заставила принять такое решение... Сложно поверить в то, что его уже ушатали до предела...


Я думаю "мегапричина" в том, что людей готовят на Су-34 и он реально нужен там..

----------


## muk33

> Живые воронежские летают в Липецке. А институт - это другое. И вообще не понятно, что это за самолет по оборудованию и остальному, и насколько он похож на серийный.


В начале 2010 он был доработан на НАПО до облика серийной машины. Об этом на этой ветке уже упоминалось. По моему мнению это наилучшее его применение. Летного ресурса у него осталось кот наплакал, готовить людей надо...Жаль что другие 40-е (до него) уже не взлетят. А вот "вероятные друзья" уже все опытные F-22 по музеям раздали.

----------


## razoom1

_Новые Су-34 прибыли в Воронеж_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qD40cR1EcY

Репортажи по всем каналам. Оооо и всё небо в Су-34-х...

01, 02, 04? Только какие ж они новые... То есть не старые конечно, но и не совсем-совсем новые.

----------


## forcekons

> _Новые Су-34 прибыли в Воронеж_ 
> 01, 02, 04? Только какие ж они новые... То есть не старые конечно, но и не совсем-совсем новые.


 http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...4243#post84243

----------

